# Look what I have coming in!!!



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I just purchased this pair of bettas that are Thi imports. The person I got them from is a champ breeder on the betta show circuit. Half Moon Gold Dragons. He is also sending me a pair of Green Orchards and a pair of Black Orchards. Looks like I'm upping my game.:laugh2:


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

oooh! I'm also planning to start a line of black orchids


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

If you don't have a start let me know and I'll hook you up. My source usually does pairs and for a reasonable price considering what you're getting.


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

Very pretty!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

henningc said:


> If you don't have a start let me know and I'll hook you up. My source usually does pairs and for a reasonable price considering what you're getting.


Def. interested, send me some info


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Summer

Sent P.M. with contact information. Tell him Craig from Craigstropicals sent you.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

You struck GOLD! 

Pretty fish!


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I have them in their containers and they are doing fine.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Those are pretty! But not dragons. Just nice yellows. Who is the breeder?


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

That betta looks more like a super delta than a halfmoon. I agree that it isn't a dragon, they are a little bit bigger and have bigger scales. I would also like to know who the breeder is.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Dragon only refers to the iridescence in the scales. They are not a larger fish or even a larger scale, they just seem that way the way the coloration lays on them. Old photo of one of mine. He is a true red dragon plakat. Beside him is his brother. His scales do not have the iridescence like the first so he would not be considered a dragon scaled fish, even though his offspring all were.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I've been feeding the pair 3-4 mosquito larva twice daily, 500mic Golden Pearls and chicken liver flake food from Ken's. I'm goign to set up the male tomorrow night.


----------

